# When do you trust your dog off leash?



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Im wondering how did all of you get to the point where you can have your dogs off leash?

Ive had Eevee for 2 months now and while I know she would probably run off to chase something while off leash, (she's SO easily distracted!) she would totally look back and see that Im not there with her, freak out and run back looking for me. 
She hasnt been off leash with me yet. I dont know when is a good time to have her off leash and where! She also hasnt been trained in recall. Blah.

Our trainer advised that we dont go to dog parks, but I feel like I cant let her off leash otherwise.

SO. Tell me how you did it? When did you start to trust 'em? Where do you let them off leash? Only in fenced-in areas or anywhere outside? 

Ya'll dont know how lucky you are!! :redface:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

First off I don't think you have had her long enough to trust her. I always wait at least 6 months when I take in an adult. Second, they are only trusted when I don't have any pulling on leash or lunge lines and their recall is 100% with distractions. Sounds like a lot but collies love to chase what moves and I won't risk them just so they can be off leash. We don't do dog parks so usually they go to parks on 20 foot lunge lines and get to run and play there. They go to the lake on the off season and I will let them off leash when there is no around and we have an decent sized fenced yard. We also practice off leash in my front yard as we are on a dead end street off another dead end street - if I call and they don't come immediately it is back on leash and recall work resumes. If they do perfect in the yard then we move on to other areas.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Never, mine are all idiots. :smile: The only one that is allowed off leash anywhere that a car could hit them would be Madison who is about to turn 18 and can't outrun me.
I have a very dear friend who's Pitbulls are SO well trained. They listen to her like no other dogs I've ever met. She used to live very close to me and her house was way back off the road. She was about to leave one day and opened the door and there was a mouse on the porch. Her male saw it and lost his mind and immediately bolted out past her. She yelled for him to stop, he did briefly and then saw a squirrel. I guess he was already so fired up at being that close to catching the mouse that he chased the squirrel into the street and got hit right in front of her. He didn't die right away but ran off and she couldn't find him. She and I both rescue from the same animal control so she called me frantic and I called them and asked that they be on the lookout for him. We searched for hours for him. Then that evening she got a call from the lady that runs the humane society. Her beloved boy had been picked up by animal control, with grave injuries and they put him in the gas chamber and killed him. He had a microchip, a collar with his name and phone # on it as well as an ID tag. No one called her to give her the option to try to save him. It was one of the worst days I can remember. So because of that I just don't risk it. Knowing how well behaved and trained her dogs are and that it still happened to her... Nope my dogs would be dead in 2 minutes....


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i think i was able to trust Cesar offlead after like 2 months? maybe 3 becuae i got him in may and by summertime i was able to walk him offlead down a crowded beach. but i worked with him every single day in lots of differnat situations and palces plus i had a vibration collar which i really think helped out alot


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Liz said:


> First off I don't think you have had her long enough to trust her. I always wait at least 6 months when I take in an adult. Second, they are only trusted when I don't have any pulling on leash or lunge lines and their recall is 100% with distractions. Sounds like a lot but collies love to chase what moves and I won't risk them just so they can be off leash. We don't do dog parks so usually they go to parks on 20 foot lunge lines and get to run and play there. They go to the lake on the off season and I will let them off leash when there is no around and we have an decent sized fenced yard. We also practice off leash in my front yard as we are on a dead end street off another dead end street - if I call and they don't come immediately it is back on leash and recall work resumes. If they do perfect in the yard then we move on to other areas.


Ahh. Thanks Liz, I feel better about not having her off leash yet :redface:
We currently dont have a fenced-in yard or any fenced-in area that we can practice recall in, which sucks and hopefully when we move in the next two months we can find a place with an actual yard.
Eevee likes to chase things too. She has a high prey drive and will go after rabbits, birds, squirrels, newspapers blowing in the wind, *everything*. If it moves, it's prey.
She still pulls on her leash, which is super frustrating. 

Sometimes I feel like all of the training that I do with her is basically erased by my boyfriend because he has the mentality of 'let the dog be a dog' and lets her pull and runs around chasing things WITH her. :frusty:

Also... LOL she just ate a spider! My little bug exterminator!! :lol:


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Never, mine are all idiots. :smile: The only one that is allowed off leash anywhere that a car could hit them would be Madison who is about to turn 18 and can't outrun me.
> I have a very dear friend who's Pitbulls are SO well trained. They listen to her like no other dogs I've ever met. She used to live very close to me and her house was way back off the road. She was about to leave one day and opened the door and there was a mouse on the porch. Her male saw it and lost his mind and immediately bolted out past her. She yelled for him to stop, he did briefly and then saw a squirrel. I guess he was already so fired up at being that close to catching the mouse that he chased the squirrel into the street and got hit right in front of her. He didn't die right away but ran off and she couldn't find him. She and I both rescue from the same animal control so she called me frantic and I called them and asked that they be on the lookout for him. We searched for hours for him. Then that evening she got a call from the lady that runs the humane society. Her beloved boy had been picked up by animal control, with grave injuries and they put him in the gas chamber and killed him. He had a microchip, a collar with his name and phone # on it as well as an ID tag. No one called her to give her the option to try to save him. It was one of the worst days I can remember. So because of that I just don't risk it. Knowing how well behaved and trained her dogs are and that it still happened to her... Nope my dogs would be dead in 2 minutes....


Oh my god, how awful :frown: This is exactly what I'm afraid of. I live in the city part of North Carolina, so there arent really any places without cars or roads...




xchairity_casex said:


> i think i was able to trust Cesar offlead after like 2 months? maybe 3 becuae i got him in may and by summertime i was able to walk him offlead down a crowded beach. but i worked with him every single day in lots of differnat situations and palces plus i had a vibration collar which i really think helped out alot


I envy you! The vibration collar helps when he gets distracted?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikey probably a few months into having him. He has always been smart and loyal. He likes to wander and do his own thing but he never goes far and he always comes back 

Sprocket...I don't 100% trust him but he is good most of the time. Small dogs are stressful!

Gunner always. He isn't the type to run off. He gets interested in things but his stay is solid. Probably when he was about 6 month old was when I trusted him. 

Of course they are dogs so anything can happen.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

My backyard and one of the dogs doesn't even get that because he will jump my fence and is DA, he's really got it in for my neighbors mastiff. I live in town so there's a leash law, I wouldn't bring them to dog parks even if there was one and the only place I could bring them off leash, the woods, I would never ever trust them 100%, they are all very prey driven. Plus I hear nonstop of off lead dogs running off in the woods and never coming back, getting hit by cars, lots of people around here will shoot loose dogs who go near their livestock, not worth the risk to me. I do work on recall just in case, but they will never be off leash in an area that's not fenced in.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I never trust Mollie. 
I know that when she's off leash, she always stays somewhat near, might be behind a house or tree's or something, but she knows where I am even if I have no clue where she is.
When she see's a squirrel and I call her, she'll hesitate and I can see her weighing up in her brain which is the bigger reward, me or chasing the squirrel. I almost never win, no matter how high a value the treat is that I have in my hand. 
So, unless we are on an island with no other people or dogs, or at the end of our culdesac where I'm on her ar$e the whole time, she's always on a longline or her leash.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I would never take any of mine outside of my neighborhood off leash. Rocky would be really trustworthy because he is very shy and sticks to me like glue, but Shade could run off in a second if he saw something really distracting. I do let them out in my front yard to help me 'bring in the groceries' when I come home. But I live in a cul-de-sac where everyone else is gone during the day so there is nothing to distract them. Shade has gotten a lot better and usually just runs right back in the house. But he did take off after a deer once and we found him the next yard over. 

I would worry too much about cars or something strange and unexpected startling them. And if either of mine took off, with their breeds, the likely hood of someone finding them and returning them to me is pretty slim.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Mine are never off leash. I used to take them to the dog park and let them off leash, but the last time (quite a while ago), they just were not comfortable without the leash. 

Tuffy's (Tibetan Spaniel) breed and temperament are such that his breed description says this is a dog that should never be trusted off leash. Fearless and curious. 

Toby is very skittish, if he gets frightened he will run regardless of my presence.

Neither is ever off leash, except for in the yard. I do have the 15 foot flexi-leashes, so they do wander a bit.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I trust Dude off the leash completely. The only place his recall isn't perfect is at the dog park so that is something we are actively working to correct (although his is better than most). Dude was actually 5 or 6 years old by the time I trusted him because I was never allowed to have him off leash. My stepdad was always paranoid that a cop would drive by and fine us for Dude being off leash in the driveway so I was never able to work with him. We were a pretty copless neighborhood though. My mom wasn't worried about it so I started working with him out front in the driveway when my stepdad was traveling every week. He could have been a great off leash dog by the time he was a year old had I worked with him from day one.

Buck, on the other hand, being a hound, I don't anticipate him being a reliable off leash dog for probably another year at the very minimum. He is bred to chase small things that move and use his nose to find them. It is going to take a LOT of work to get him to become trustworthy. Right now, he still pulls on the leash when people approach and when he hasn't had a ton of exercise either that day or the day before. His recall still sucks. Once those two things are perfect we will start seriously working on off leash training.

ETA: I do have to add that, whenever we are around streets outside of our quiet, half empty neighborhood, Dude is on a leash. I can only imagine what would happen if he wandered off the curb next to a busy street... We are typically on the walking paths behind our house anyways and there are no roads back there. That would be where I primarily have him off leash.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Well we got Stanley at 5 and it took me 8 months to pluck up enough courage and to trust him to let him offleash at the river which is a great place for dogs. Being an ex racer you can't reprogram them to NOT chase, although people think you can. It also depends on their prey drive. During that 8 months when he was onleash we were attending dog obedience and doing lots of practice at home. I would never ever let him offleash on a road or an unfenced area because if he saw a cat he would be off.
When I first took him offleash I was very nervous and he of course picked up on that and did chase a few dogs and I got into a real state. Now I am just really relaxed and don't worry. Sometimes he does chase dogs and sometimes he doesn't. Greyhounds are very lazy and generally can't be bothered. I do have a muzzle on him though because sometimes when he decides to chase a dog he likes to 'snap' at them which is what they do whilst racing basically saying "come on, keep running I want to chase".
Our river here in my town is a few miles long and apart from a small section is all offleash for dogs but we have to share the pathway with cyclists and unfortunately most of them don't warn you they are coming (it's obviously not cool to have a bell on your bike) and like to use it as a racetrack and sometimes one gets a little pissed off with them.
ps. the other thing us greyhound owners have to be aware of is fences, when a greyhound is in a chase such as a rabbit they don't see fences, they only see the object of the chase and I've seen my boy run into one, luckily he wasn't going at full pelt. Greyhounds have been killed running into fences.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine are both very trustworthy, but I never let them off leash in town because its not worth the risk and I can defend them from loose animals if they are right next to me. I have several 6ft leashes, a splitter for if I take them both and don't feel like juggling 2 leashes, a 10ft long line, and a 30ft long line. My fav line is the biothane 10fter. Usually use that when we go walk in the cemetary.

But out at my mom's in the boonies? Yeah pretty much never leashed at all. They ignore livestock, deer, etc. I might leash Scout to take her to/from her tie-out when my parent's BC is obsessively chasing the 4wheeler... she's obsessed now too. Special! Thats about it though!
Ran into a badger once with Lily off leash, she left it alone like a good girl. I was relieved because they are MEAN little animals!
Both always wear their orange collars out there and when we go huckleberry picking in the woods. All in all they are excellent dogs for what breed mix they are.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you can't trust your dog will look back at you and return because
she's not trained.

2>>> take her to a tennis that's completely fenced in. unleash her and walk away
and see what happens. have some people on the outside of
the fence call. have someon on the outside of the with a
dog and call her.

3>>> i used the dog park as a training tool.

keep your dog leashed untill she has total recall.
teach your dog to heel on either side with or without
a leash. untill your dog is trained i think you should keep her leashed.



liquid said:


> Im wondering how did all of you get to the point where you can have your dogs off leash?
> 
> Ive had Eevee for 2 months now and while I know she would probably run off to chase something while off leash, (she's SO easily distracted!)
> 
> ...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I had Rebel a year, and it was a long, slow road to get there. He's very distracted by other dogs.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Beau = NEVER. NEVER EVER EVER GOING TO HAPPEN. I can train recall all day long with that dumb dog and it will not and will never sink in. He's a hound and I've learned to deal with it. I don't see the point in letting him run free anyways when I have two ziplines plus several long leads he can be on to feel "Free"

Takoda = Nope, same as above.

My Dachshund Moe = 100% trust. His recall was so solid I could have in PetSmart off leash and have him not leave my side at all.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't really do it often. I find him to be 90% trustworthy, so like when we first get home, I tell him to "come" and he gets to hop out of the car and run into the house (this is at my mom and my dads house). Or I'll occasionally drop his leash in safe areas. He may get a bit more freedom this summer at the beach, there's not much he can get into, but he was always on the 50ft leash before. I may start with a shorter leash and letting it drag before doing FULL "off leash".

The thing is, like I said, 90% of the time, he's going to be absolutely perfect. He's well trained, he worships me (most of the time) and listens well. But if he sees a squirrel, all bets are off.

We have 90 acres of farmland behind us and he's essentially off leash - I mean, I let his 50ft leash drag, and he does fine. But I like the added protection of knowing I can step on the end of it if I have to.

Oh and he's off leash all the time in the dog park and fenced areas.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

All of my adults can be trusted (to one extent or another) off leash....I work on a solid come, and emergency word as well. Keeva is only 4 months old, but getting there for sure!!:thumb:

When owning dogs it is our responsibly to train them so that they are always safe, no matter what.....and a solid recall is NUMBER ONE on the list of needed commands, IMO. 




Muttkip said:


> Beau = NEVER. NEVER EVER EVER GOING TO HAPPEN. I can train recall all day long with that dumb dog and it will not and will never sink in. He's a hound and I've learned to deal with it. I don't see the point in letting him run free anyways when I have two ziplines plus several long leads he can be on to feel "Free"
> 
> Takoda = Nope, same as above.
> 
> My Dachshund Moe = 100% trust. His recall was so solid I could have in PetSmart off leash and have him not leave my side at all.


Both Beagles and Dachshunds are hounds.......and recall is about them coming back to you when they are away from you...not never leaving...

It's really too bad you won't put the effort into your 2 dogs to allow them have true freedom.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

liquid said:


> Oh my god, how awful :frown: This is exactly what I'm afraid of. I live in the city part of North Carolina, so there arent really any places without cars or roads...I envy you! The vibration collar helps when he gets distracted?



YES very much so he feels it when its strong vibration and stops what hes doing to look at me. but you really must be careful to NOT over use it and to NEVER panic while useing it you must remain calm even if your dogs off lead around tons of distractions trust them and yourself becuase if you panic and it comes out in your voice your dog will learn to ignore you when you panic knowing you have no control alway ACT like your in control and your dog will THINK your in control.

think of it like this your dog sees you calm as a cucumber while he/she is on lead why? becuase you KNOW you have total control so when you ask him/her to come your calm and relaxed becuase you KNOW if they dont come you can give a tug and MAKE them come. then suddenly one time they are off lead and have a distraction they are off your screaming,panicking chaseing your dog calling completly panicked. the dog is ignoreing you for the distraction becuase they can. suddenly your dog learns panic from you= no need to listen even the first few times i had Cesar off lead in open spaces we were on a track out in teh woods near the school no fence wild critters. i just walked and refused to stare at him i was calm and felt in control and just walked Cesar ran around a bit and played but didnt try runnign off at all he followed me around the track in the direction i was going he knew he had freedom he could go crazy runnign around like a mad man but he didnt. a few times he tried running after critters we would see deer,partridge, and once a porcipine i didnt panic i didnt scream i didnt let myself panic


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

never.

malia still thinks she's a hunter.

bubba runs after anything and everything that moves.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Never. He is perfect in the backyard. But out in the real world, nope. He will chase down anything that moves, except for dogs, til the ends of this earth!! Especially cats...!!

ETA: He is very food motivated and when he sees prey, food is invisible to him. It's like he stares right through the treat, whining to go and get whatever he sees...all training goes out the window.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Not doing so well with Snorkels. I just put her in the front yard (where the gale is a little less) and tried to stay out of the wind while she peed. She went down the sidewalk, behind the car, and started meandering down the road - when the wind is so strong and so cold it will practically knock you on your rear.

Never looked back at me. I KNOW she heard me. I had to run her down in my nightgown, barefoot. At least i had a sweater on. Didn't she know how cold and windy it is out there?

She thumbs her nose at recall. And then spits on it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Not in public, but up hiking we doesn't bother other hikers, every so often he gives a shoe a sniff in passing and moves on with us. I won't let him off leashe anywhere else but the hiking mountains, and our home. everywhere else... i don't feel comfortable with.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

My dogs have never been on a leash, so they tend to not become excited when outdoors.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

dustinshaw98 said:


> My dogs have never been on a leash, so they tend to not become excited when outdoors.


I miss those days


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Muttkip said:


> Beau = NEVER. NEVER EVER EVER GOING TO HAPPEN. I can train recall all day long with that dumb dog and it will not and will never sink in. He's a hound and I've learned to deal with it. I don't see the point in letting him run free anyways when I have two ziplines plus several long leads he can be on to feel "Free"
> 
> Takoda = Nope, same as above.
> 
> My Dachshund Moe = 100% trust. His recall was so solid I could have in PetSmart off leash and have him not leave my side at all.


I'm not entirely sure what being a hound has to do with anything...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I'm not entirely sure what being a hound has to do with anything...


Having grown up with one, currently owning one, ect.....I'm not either...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I think hounds get sidetracked by a scent or visual more easily which is not a bad thing as this is what they are bred for but it does make off leash work more challenging. That and they tend to be pretty independent where as even though the herding breeds love to chase they seem to be more handler dependent - maybe type A. By the same token I would not trust sight hounds or sled dogs - when they run they really run! LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I agree, Liz, but I am of the opinion that being a hound should not excuse a dog from having a solid recall. ANY dog can get loose and ANY dog can find himself no longer attached to his owner out in public regardless of breed. Same goes for sighthounds and sled dogs.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think any dog could have recall, with the right amount of work and training. 

I know Rebel is not as good now as he was last year since I've not been working with him every day. But that is not a "dumb dog," it's a dumb owner.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> I think hounds get sidetracked by a scent or visual more easily which is not a bad thing as this is what they are bred for but it does make off leash work more challenging. That and they tend to be pretty independent where as even though the herding breeds love to chase they seem to be more handler dependent - maybe type A. By the same token I would not trust sight hounds or sled dogs - when they run they really run! LOL


TOTALLY agree Liz.....and I was in no way saying training them is easy...that is just laughable!!LOL :lol: I was just saying that as the owner of a hound, and and dog, you need to have full controll of any possible situation...which fully means having a nice solid recall on all your dogs. 
(you/your being EVERYONE!!:wink


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

As well trained as my dog is, I will never let him off leash in an unfenced area. Huskies have a very high prey drive, and I fear that his God-given instincts could always override his training... it's not worth the risk to me!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when you come over scarlett, you can take bubba home with you. train him to have full recall. 

malia, too, for that matter. 

i warn you, though, she does eat cats.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> when you come over scarlett, you can take bubba home with you. train him to have full recall.
> 
> malia, too, for that matter.
> 
> i warn you, though, she does eat cats.


YAY!!!!:biggrin:

Oh wait....your saying I have to bring him back??:tongue:

Oh and I love her, but I'm not messing with the sweet ole' lady ever again!!Hahahhaha

Oh and I truthfully think that Pugs are harder to teach recall to then scent hounds!!LOL

And MM that doesn't mean that you wouldn't work on training recall though right? (with what i know about you on here I'm guessing that you do/did work on recall!:wink
Although I totally understand your never wanting him to be loose in an indexed area......what I'm trying to say is recall isn't just for the uber obedient and/or super responsive dogs.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

I trusted ALL my dogs as puppies off the leash, just because they stay close by nature. My Dane usually stayed close. Vegas runs. I NEVER let her off the chain outside. Tank can be off the leash if its just me and him. Of course my husband too. As long as there is no other dogs, cats, humans, cars, birds, blah, blah, blah, ANYTHING! He gets very distracted and isnt the best listener. lol Gotta love em'.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

dooneygirl09 said:


> I trusted ALL my dogs as puppies off the leash, just because they stay close by nature. My Dane usually stayed close. Vegas runs. I NEVER let her off the chain outside. Tank can be off the leash if its just me and him.
> *Big gap*
> Of course my husband too. As long as there is no other dogs, cats, humans, cars, birds, blah, blah, blah, ANYTHING! He gets very distracted and isnt the best listener. lol Gotta love em'.


HAHAHAHAH.....I just read your post like I changed it above!!LOL
:rofl:

(and if that is true I'll say I feel ya, and totally know where you are coming from!!!HAHAHAHAHA)


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I suppose I could have total recall on my dogs if I put a "Shock collar" on them...Otherwise, you aren't going to change their breed characteristics and a shock collar isn't something I'm willing to do...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Duncan has a pretty solid recall. I started working with him the day he came home at 9 weeks. Anytime, and I mean anytime, he would come when called he would get a high value treat. Now, at almost 2 years old, when I call he comes...and he's usually haulin' some ass! LOL!

Lucky has a decent recall. But, with her age I am noticing some hearing issues. I honestly don't think she hears as well as she used to. When you put a GSP nose and hearing loss together it results in not the best recall.

My dogs are allowed off leash at our park when playing ball. Our park is very safe as it backs up to open land and people's back yards, no roads close at all. It's smack dab in the middle of a neighborhood. And, I ONLY let them off when no one and no dogs are around. I have a great view of the park and can see when someone is coming our direction. 

As a child I had two of our family dogs hit by cars and killed. So, trust me when I say I am VERY careful when and where my dogs are off leash.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> YAY!!!!:biggrin:
> 
> Oh wait....your saying I have to bring him back??:tongue:
> 
> ...


what did malia ever do to you, besides try to eat your venison?


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

My guys are only off lead at the giant park we go to (I've posted numerous picture threads here about it). They all have extremely reliable recall, even when there's a flock of geese in front of them (yes, this happened the other day LOL). If it were a park that was frequently crowded, I wouldn't let them off, but because I'm usually the only person there, I feel safe doing so. I always carry food with me and test them every 5-10min. by asking them to all come to me, then they get rewarded. They get rewarded for checking in with me as well.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

When they come the first time, every time, in any situation is when I would let my dogs off leash in an unfenced area.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I would never trust any of my dogs off leash in an unenclosed area. Most of my pups have had very solid recalls, but I still wouldn't trust them because you never know when they'll "lose" their mind and "run off". Right now, the boys stay within, oh I'd say, about 12 ft of me at all times, even when playing when we're out. I think it's hysterical to watch them take off running, hit the end of the invisible leash and come curving back to me, but I still will not trust them off leash in an open area. If they lose their minds and take off there is no way for me to be able to catch them. We're looking for some little gps collars so that we can try letting them out at a ranchette we go to. It's fenced in but they aren't exactly large and they can blend into the background very easily (don't know how but they can). I know a greyhound mix/lurcher owner who uses a "shock collar" to keep his dog safe from running into their barbed wire fence.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i vowed after my last pup guinness i would NEVER own a dog unless i could take it out and have it off lead its SOOOO much more fun for both of you! even in a fenced in area its great to be able to let a dog run loose off lead and just watch em run!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xchairity_casex said:


> i vowed after my last pup guinness i would NEVER own a dog unless i could take it out and have it off lead its SOOOO much more fun for both of you! even in a fenced in area its great to be able to let a dog run loose off lead and just watch em run!


Oh, I let my dogs off leash to run, but, only when we are the only ones around...Until you have seen or been around a B.T. that has gotten into it with another dog and their unwillingness to "let go" I will never trust my dogs off leash. It's not a matter of trust, but a matter of RESPONSIBILITY!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I frequently hike in a 2,500 acres forest with the dogs off leash. They race over hills, track scents off-trail, and chase deer until I can't see them, but they always come back, even my fosters (or should I say, especially my fosters, as they know better than my own dogs that I'm the bee's knees).


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHAHAHAH.....I just read your post like I changed it above!!LOL
> :rofl:
> 
> (and if that is true I'll say I feel ya, and totally know where you are coming from!!!HAHAHAHAHA)


that literally made me LOL
But thats true about my husband, too.:shocked:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Annie and Tucker have both been off lead since they were pups. I started recall when I got them. They also started their obedience training as soon as they walked through my door. Annie has always been great, Tucker had a few weeks last month that he lost his brains, but i worked extra with him and he got back on track. 

I would start out with a lunge line. You can get them up to 200ft long. That way she has some freedom, but she is still on a leash. I took my dogs to the dog parks when no one was around (odd days, odd times) to work on their recalls. I've also done alot of group training with dogs. We take all the dogs to my friends grandmas 180+ acers of field, woods, creek and ponds. We let them do their thing. Annie and Piper were already trained to come to the sound of a whistle, and know not to get out of sight. Any dog we take with us has always fallowed them when they come back on whistle. 

I wouldnt trust her yet. I would get basic obedience to a "t" and work extra hard on recall/stay/wait.

Also just another hint of advice- The more tiered your dog is, the more likely she is to listen. and a tiered dog makes for a great listener!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Brodie is 4 1/2 months old, and I don't even trust him in the house - lol! He has the attention span of a flea right now, and even food means nothing when he gets distracted, which is all the time!

My poodle is a velcro dog - no problem.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> what did malia ever do to you, besides try to eat your venison?


All I'm saying is I FULLY respect her in every way, and will never again try and mess with her life...even if only joking....her mind powers are very strong!:wink:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Mateo is off-leash almost every morning in Central Park, during regulated off-leash hours. I have been taking him there since he was about 5 months old, and felt he was ready to handle the intoxication of so much freedom...

Training had been (and still is!) on-going with him; I especially wanted to make sure his recall was absolute. Yet, the first time is always a test, and my stomach was in knots a bit... I made sure I had lots of treats (and that he knew I had them), to use as reward for his return to me.

He did great! And, I must admit, people are blown away, still, at how responsive he is to my command, "Mateo, COME!". He might even be out of sight, behind a bush, some rocks, whatever.. and he will come BOUNDING full-speed towards me. 

(Fortunately he does stop in time, so I do not get the full impact of a 109 pound Mastiff in the knee-caps...)

Of course, I make a very positive fuss about it; it IS a kind of celebration of trust and bonding. Now, most times, he even will not wait for the treat; he just comes back to me and when I say "ok"-- he will be off, to wander and explore...

Oh, btw, when we approach the edge of the park and before even entering, we have a ritual: I have him sit. And then "wait", while I un-clip his collar. He must stay seated. I then tell him to "look at me"... and when he does make eye contact, I will release him with an "ok- FREE."


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Mateo is off-leash almost every morning in Central Park, during regulated off-leash hours. I have been taking him there since he was about 5 months old, and felt he was ready to handle the intoxication of so much freedom...
> 
> Training had been (and still is!) on-going with him; I especially wanted to make sure his recall was absolute. Yet, the first time is always a test, and my stomach was in knots a bit... I made sure I had lots of treats (and that he knew I had them), to use as reward for his return to me.
> 
> ...


mateo has to be trained...he's going to weigh more than you.

having said that, he is such a smart dog, i bet he has you trained before you have him trained.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I can trust Bailey and Zuri off leash anywhere. 

Akasha, and Emmy most places like hikes, dog parks, camping. 

Panda is really getting good at recall. 

Shiloh we can't trust anywhere anymore because she just takes off. She even gets through our fence so she's not even trustworthy in the yard. 

I start recall training the moment a dog comes into my life. Recall is the most important thing in my opinion.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> mateo has to be trained...he's going to weigh more than you.
> 
> having said that, he is such a smart dog, i bet he has you trained before you have him trained.


He already does... by a few pounds. And training is an everyday, consistent thing--- has to be. His size demands that.

For example, see photos of my knee below. This happened yesterday, while walking with Mateo on leash in my neighborhood. I won't go into details, but it was just a freak meeting of: 2 yapping dachshunds; a woman dragging a huge plastic bin down the sidewalk and yelling to... (herself?); a skateboarder with no sense of direction; me, carrying a heavy load over my shoulder, and a 109 pound Mastiff. 

I'll let you use your imagination... 

Anyway, my left knee dislocated as I hit the pavement. Now, I have had many surgeries in the past to correct this genetic tendency, including a permanent pin in my right knee. But, neither knee had dislocated in over 20 years, post surgery. 

Yeah, ouch. Got to start building up the surrounding muscles around the knee (bicycling is good for that). And make sure my dog is not reactive to chaos... however subtle his reaction may be. Sometimes it doesn't take much...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I think a lot has to do with the breed and temperament of the dog with how easy it is to train a good recall. 

Duncan was very easy, so was my Rottweiler. I think Duncan was so easy because he is a guardian breed, so his natural instinct is to stay close to home and owner to protect if need be. Plus, Duncan is my new shadow and he never goes far anyways.

Now, Lucky....LOL. She's another story. She was much harder to train, but I accomplished a good recall with lots of repetition and positive reinforcement. But, with Lucky, I only let her off leash in a safe area where I feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my Lord. That looks horrible. And painful.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

It really depends with Harleigh. She is off leash all the time in our unfenced yard, as seen in the video below... she is a bit nuts, LOL.





At the dog park, of course. During her runs at agility class. I usually survey the situation and see if I'm comfortable letting her off leash there, she still hasn't been off leash at my best friends house just because there are SO many distractions. Three other dogs, 3 horses, 1 donkey, chicken houses, cows, lots of woods, 4-wheelers, tractors, pool, etc., but I'm sure she'll get more freedom this summer.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> He already does... by a few pounds. And training is an everyday, consistent thing--- has to be. His size demands that.
> 
> For example, see photos of my knee below. This happened yesterday, while walking with Mateo on leash in my neighborhood. I won't go into details, but it was just a freak meeting of: 2 yapping dachshunds; a woman dragging a huge plastic bin down the sidewalk and yelling to... (herself?); a skateboarder with no sense of direction; me, carrying a heavy load over my shoulder, and a 109 pound Mastiff.
> 
> ...


oh my.....did he kiss it and make it all better?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> oh my.....did he kiss it and make it all better?


Funny---- he does try to play doctor whenever he sees me on the ground. In this case, he immediately turned around and was all over me, literally, licking my face over and over...

I forgot to mention- just the day before, I was rammed into by a 130 pound Giant Schnauzer in the local dog park, from behind. I hit the pavement, slamming the same knee from the other side (no dislocation, though, just bruising.) Mateo ran over and did the same thing. 

Helpful? Maybe not so much. But concerned, worried about me? For sure...

(Maybe I should start rolling myself in bubble wrap before I go out.)


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> Oh my Lord. That looks horrible. And painful.


Well, yes. But if you grow up with constant knee issues and pain.. that's like kind of what's normal, if that makes sense.

I am used to it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It was almost 2 years before I really fully trusted Abbie off leash at almost all times. She sticks very close to me and her recall is great. 

Murph is off leash a lot because he's a lazy little bastard who just trots along. He doesn't listen so well to me though, when he does decide to go a different way, I usually have to grab him. But typically, he just trots along right beside me and follows me wherever I go.


----------

